# Why NASCAR is about out of gas...



## 1Esquire (Nov 14, 2007)

I watched some truly entertaining automotive racing this weekend. Drivers I didn’t know, racing around a track I didn’t recognize, in different classes I couldn’t quite understand, but driving cars that even my six year old could instantly identify. Mustangs and Camaros were racing BMWs, Porsches and Audis, which were racing Volkswagens and Subarus. There were V6s, V8s, front engine, rear engine, all wheel drive, rear wheel drive, two door, four door and hatchback all on the same winding course… And get this, when the drivers wrecked, they opened the doors to get out. Imagine that, a race car with functioning doors. Oh, and the headlights and taillights worked too, although I didn’t catch anyone using a turn signal. Nonetheless, while taking all this in, I realized right away why I found this so entertaining, and why, at the same time, I can no longer sit through an entire NASCAR race: it’s all about the cars. 

At one time, long ago, the “SC” in NASCAR stood for “stock car,” and the unofficial motto was “run what you brung.” Now, it may as well stand for the “same car.” At some point in the last thirty years, NASCAR fell asleep at the wheel and woke up in the IROC series. Remember IROC? The “International Race of Champions”? yeah, I barely do too. The idea was to take the “greatest drivers” from all different series, and then have them all race identical cars to see which was the best driver. Well, IROC disbanded in 2007 because, guess what, watching big-name drivers pilot identical cars around an oval for a few hours is incredibly boring, and people lost interest. Today’s NASCAR is not far off. Exactly what part of a 800hp rear wheel drive, V8, carbureted, two-door Toyota Camry is “stock”? and what’s the difference between the Ford Fusion and the Dodge Charger again? (other than the headlight stickers).

The fact is that NASCAR lost about 1.5 million viewers a week from 2008 to 2009, and 2010 has been even worse. If you follow the media, it seems everyone thinks NASCAR’s ratings declines are due to something other than the fact that it has become the 800 horsepower equivalent of a soap-box derby race. People complain about the announcers being too negative, or focusing too much on certain drivers. People complain about the networks having cheesy graphics, too many commercials, and not enough post-race coverage. People complain about NASCAR’s policies on aggressive driving (first they were too strict, then too loose with drivers who bump their way through the field), or the lack of diversity among drivers. What people aren’t saying, however, is that the racing has simply become a bore to watch because it’s no longer about the cars. It’s really only about the drivers.

Thankfully, this country is all about competition, and NASCAR better start checking its mirrors. Racing series like the American Le Mans Series and the Grand-Am series are all the things NASCAR used to be, and the reason that it was so popular at one time. Imagine an event where people race real cars . . . “stock cars” . . . what a concept.


----------



## pintnight (Mar 19, 2002)

NASCAR didn't lose viewers due to the "stock cars". NASCAR lost viewers due to scaling back on how the race is being done. Cars slowed down, drivers couldn't try to pass in certain situations, no bumping, etc. etc. etc. NASCAR took the competitive nature of what NASCAR was about away. This season NASCAR removed some of the rules to get the viewers back.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

1Esquire said:


> I watched some truly entertaining automotive racing this weekend. Drivers I didn't know, racing around a track I didn't recognize, in different classes I couldn't quite understand, but driving cars that even my six year old could instantly identify. Mustangs and Camaros were racing BMWs, Porsches and Audis, which were racing Volkswagens and Subarus. There were V6s, V8s, front engine, rear engine, all wheel drive, rear wheel drive, two door, four door and hatchback all on the same winding course&#8230; And get this, when the drivers wrecked, they opened the doors to get out. Imagine that, a race car with functioning doors. Oh, and the headlights and taillights worked too, although I didn't catch anyone using a turn signal. Nonetheless, while taking all this in, I realized right away why I found this so entertaining, and why, at the same time, I can no longer sit through an entire NASCAR race: it's all about the cars.
> 
> At one time, long ago, the "SC" in NASCAR stood for "stock car," and the unofficial motto was "run what you brung." Now, it may as well stand for the "same car." At some point in the last thirty years, NASCAR fell asleep at the wheel and woke up in the IROC series. Remember IROC? The "International Race of Champions"? yeah, I barely do too. The idea was to take the "greatest drivers" from all different series, and then have them all race identical cars to see which was the best driver. Well, IROC disbanded in 2007 because, guess what, watching big-name drivers pilot identical cars around an oval for a few hours is incredibly boring, and people lost interest. Today's NASCAR is not far off. Exactly what part of a 800hp rear wheel drive, V8, carbureted, two-door Toyota Camry is "stock"? and what's the difference between the Ford Fusion and the Dodge Charger again? (other than the headlight stickers).
> 
> ...


Not that I really care for it, but NASCAR has blown away all forms of road racing in the US from a commercial perspective. NASCAR hasn't been about 'stock cars' for a long time, so I doubt fans are all of a sudden discovering they no longer enjoy NASCAR. Boring...well, as much as I prefer road racing to NASCAR, I've seen much more passing and head to head competition in one NASCAR race than in several F1 races.


----------

